
Libreboot Screwup – 18 Sept 2016 - josteink
http://zammit.org/libreboot-screwup.html
======
newscracker
Unless someone else forks it and takes on the weight of doing most of the work
(including coordination, interactions with other developers, support), nothing
can change. But the beauty of this being open source is that it's possible, if
someone is so inclined and can spend the time and energy on the project.

------
dqv
From Leah Rowe's page on libreboot about cutting ties with FSF[1]:

>She would also like the $6120 USD that she donated to the FSF since 2015 to
be refunded to her by the FSF.

[1] [http://archive.is/C07AP](http://archive.is/C07AP)

~~~
cyphar
I wonder if someone has told her that's not how donations work.

